# ADA Amazonia Powder new Clouding!



## Timms2011 (22 Apr 2012)

Hiya all, I was wondering if anybody had any experience with ADA Amazonia New Powder? I've used the Original Amazonia soil in 4 different Aquariums and haven't had a single problem, however this time I went for the new Amazonia powder and my water looks like mud, I've also noticed the slightest disturbance and the soil leaves a big cloud of mud which worries me as I intend to have discus who feed off the floor and my Ottos enjoy searching around in the substrate. Think I should have gone for JBL Manado.. Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aquadream (22 Apr 2012)

I have recently planted one of my tanks using the new AS powder. No problems. The water turn crystal clear on the next morning. I have otos in there and they do not cause any mud clouding either.


----------



## Timms2011 (23 Apr 2012)

I woke up this morning and the water had cleared up nicely, still a little way to go, but I'm sure it's going to be crystal clear like my other aquarium soon. I suppose the powder could possibly be a little more delicate than the normal soil where disturbances are concerned, i've reduced the flow and I'll have to take extra care when i decide to plant i think.


----------



## danmullan (27 Apr 2012)

Glad to hear it's getting clearer, I'm sure it was just the dust from being new. I have Manado in my current set up and my water has always been very clear even when maintenance hasn't been done for ages.
The only thing I did before I put it in the tank was shake it around in a bucket to get rid of as much dust as possible and filled the tank slowly.


----------



## Timms2011 (11 May 2012)

Just wanted to add I've just finished planting and the Amazonia Powder is amazing to work with now. It just took a little getting use to, It's settles down really nicely. My water is crystal clear, so clear that my wife said "won't the plants dry out if you don't add water"? I can honestly say this will be the substrate of my choice whenever I choose to set up a new Aquarium, very pleased with it!


----------



## Ady34 (11 May 2012)

Nice to hear, its what im using in my nano!


----------



## Timms2011 (18 May 2012)

Just to clarify, It does cloud for all of 12 hours from when you first fill your aquarium, then it settles and your water is then absolutely crystal clear. It's also extremely easy to plant in, as you can tell by now i love the stuff


----------

